# What kind of 02 sensor?



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

While looking around in the engine bay of my 1.8 I noticed that there are only 4 wires coming from the upstream/pre-cat O2 sensor. I'm taking a chance and guessing one wire is the signal, the other is the ground and the remaining 2 are for the heater circuit. What I do know is that this isn't a wideband setup, because wouldn't it have 5 wires? So my question is why wasn't this used? Wouldn't it tried better fuel economy because a more refined and accurate look at the air fuel ratio and hence a better fuel teim strategy? I'd thought they would do this on a vehicle very focused on fuel economy.


----------

